# Bei mir kommen keine Daten im Profil an



## NachtkindFX (21. Mai 2008)

Nach dem wechsel auf die aktuelle Version vom Betaclient lief alles super.

Doch seid einer Weile kommen keine Daten von mir, in meinem MyBuffed Profil an.

Ich habe immer den Debug Modus laufen....

Im pgt Log finde ich nun von gestern Abend:


```
21.05.2008 00:00:01;Debug;19 Übertrag

21.05.2008 00:00:01;Debug;19 als beendet erkannt

21.05.2008 00:00:01;Debug;19 in tmp Tabelle eingetragen

21.05.2008 00:00:01;Debug;Daten werden gesendet an:http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/gametime.php?locale=1&name=NachtkindFX&pass=329951A2DECEFB32CA345C441312A028&gameid=29&gameclosed=1211327999&gameplayed=5755&timezone_dif=-60&swtime_dif=-60

21.05.2008 00:01:01;Debug;Rückgabewert: <br />
<b>Warning</b>:  mysql_connect() [<a href='function.mysql-connect'>function.mysql-connect</a>]: Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.0.51' (4) in <b>/var/www/webserver/buffedforum/ips_kernel/class_db_mysql.php</b> on line <b>131</b><br />
<html><head><title>IPS Driver Error</title>
			   <style>P,BODY{ font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; }</style></head><body>
			    <br><br><blockquote><b>There appears to be an error with the database.</b><br>
			   You can try to refresh the page by clicking <a href="java script:window.location=window.location;">here</a>.
			   <br><br><b>Error Returned</b><br>
			   <form name='mysql'><textarea rows="15" cols="60">

SQL error: Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.0.51' (4)
SQL error code: 
Date: Wednesday 21st 2008f May 2008 12:00:58 AM</textarea></form><br>We apologise for any inconvenience</blockquote></body></html>

21.05.2008 00:01:03;Debug;19gestartet

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;19 als beendet erkannt

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;19 in tmp Tabelle eingetragen

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;Daten werden gesendet an:http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/gametime.php?locale=1&name=NachtkindFX&pass=329951A2DECEFB32CA345C441312A028&gameid=29&gameclosed=1211328204&gameplayed=140&timezone_dif=-60&swtime_dif=-60

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;Rückgabewert: -1
```


im upload.log


```
21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;Starte Datenübertragung

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;Erzeige FTP Objekt

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;Lade FTP Einstellungen

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;Verbinde zu FTP Server

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;hsConnecting Connecting to 62.146.108.150.

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;hsConnected Connected.

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;AfterClientLogin

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;ftpReady Connection established

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;Wechsle zu Verzeichnis: /pub/upload2/

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;FTP Verbindung hergestellt

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;Datei wird auf FTP Server kopiert: {51D54FA7-1BC4-4DD2-9CD2-58E23815B3EE}.lua.gz

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;ftpTransfer Starting FTP transfer

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;DataChannelCreate

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;WorkBegin - wmWrite 1950

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;Work - wmWrite 1950

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;WorkEnd - wmWrite

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;DataChannelDestroy

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;ftpReady Transfer complete

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;temporäre Datei wird gelöscht

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;FTP Verbindung wird getrennt

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;hsDisconnecting Disconnecting.

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;Disconnected

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;hsDisconnected Disconnected.

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;FTP Objekt wird zerstört

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;Datei erfolgreich übertragen

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;UploadData;----------------------------
```

im WFrame.log


```
21.05.2008 00:03:23;Debug;3;;

21.05.2008 00:03:23;Debug;3;;LoadOutput

21.05.2008 00:03:23;Debug;2;Charakterdaten parsen;

21.05.2008 00:03:23;Debug;2;Charakterdaten parsen;LoadOutput

21.05.2008 00:03:23;Debug;1;World of Warcraft Plugin;

21.05.2008 00:03:23;Debug;1;World of Warcraft Plugin;LoadOutput

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;2;Cachefiles parsen;

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;2;Cachefiles parsen;LoadOutput

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;5;0;

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;5;0;LoadCacheData

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;4;1482;

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;4;1482;httpuploadWorkBegin

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;5;1482;

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;5;1482;httpuploadWorkBegin

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;3;itemcache.wdb;

21.05.2008 00:03:24;Debug;3;itemcache.wdb;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;4;6046946;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;4;6046946;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;4;6046946;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;4;6046946;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;0;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;0;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;10891;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;10891;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;21838;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;21838;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;32820;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;32820;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;44003;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;44003;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;54908;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;54908;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;66096;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;66096;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;76737;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;76737;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;87956;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;87956;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;99104;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;99104;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;110296;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;110296;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;121316;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;121316;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;132256;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;132256;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;143154;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;143154;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;154051;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;154051;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;164785;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;164785;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;175724;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;175724;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;186559;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;186559;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;197500;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;197500;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;208317;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;208317;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;219219;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;219219;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;230033;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;230033;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;240924;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;240924;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;251684;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;251684;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;262546;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;262546;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;273358;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;273358;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;3;questcache.wdb;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;3;questcache.wdb;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;4;62154;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;4;62154;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;4;62154;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;4;62154;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;0;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;0;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;19565;

21.05.2008 00:03:25;Debug;5;19565;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;38430;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;38430;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;57058;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;57058;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;3;creaturecache.wdb;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;3;creaturecache.wdb;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;4;198663;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;4;198663;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;4;198663;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;4;198663;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;0;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;0;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;1643;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;1643;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;3390;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;3390;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;5028;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;5028;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;6748;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;6748;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;8650;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;8650;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;10379;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;10379;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;12119;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;12119;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;13881;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;13881;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;15658;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;15658;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;17365;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;17365;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;19049;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;19049;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;20684;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;20684;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;22437;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;22437;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;24103;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;24103;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;25830;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;25830;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;27578;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;27578;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;29286;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;29286;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;30820;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;30820;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;32488;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;32488;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;34174;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;34174;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;35914;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;35914;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;37580;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;37580;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;39379;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;39379;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;41164;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;41164;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;42888;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;5;42888;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;3;gameobjectcache.wdb;

21.05.2008 00:03:26;Debug;3;gameobjectcache.wdb;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;4;249903;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;4;249903;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;4;249903;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;4;249903;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;0;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;0;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;2709;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;2709;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;5382;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;5382;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;8065;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;8065;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;10709;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;10709;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;13270;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;13270;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;15880;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;15880;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;18577;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;18577;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;21293;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;21293;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;24091;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;24091;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;26887;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;26887;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;29658;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;29658;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;32368;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;32368;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;34991;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;34991;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;37611;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;37611;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;40241;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;40241;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;42916;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;42916;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;45549;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;45549;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;48303;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;48303;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;50981;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;50981;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;53748;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;53748;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;56420;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;56420;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;59083;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;59083;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;61719;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;61719;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;64375;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;64375;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;67036;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;67036;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;3;pagetextcache.wdb;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;3;pagetextcache.wdb;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;4;28;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;4;28;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;4;28;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;4;28;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;0;

21.05.2008 00:03:27;Debug;5;0;CreateOutPutFile

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;1;;

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;1;;LoadOutput

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;2;Plugindaten werden generiert;Main;maintimerTimer

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;2;Dateitransfer;Main;UploadData

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;3;FTP-Verbindung wird aufgebaut;Main;UploadData

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;3;Komprimiere Ausgabedaten;Main;UploadData

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;3;Übertrage Daten über FTP;Main;UploadData

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;1;;maintimerTimer

21.05.2008 00:03:28;Debug;1;;iconchange
```

AEvtl. hilf das ja weiter, vorallem das -1 im ersten Log lässt auf Probleme schließen, hoffe ich...

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## NachtkindFX (23. Mai 2008)

Es geht wohl wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2008)

Mit Patch 2.4.2 hat Blizzard etwas an den Geschlechtsbezeichnungen von Blutelfen, Nachtelfen und Untoten geändert, so das unser System die weiblichen Vertreter der 3 Völker nicht mehr erkennen konnte. Das Problem haben wir erkannt und mittlerweile behoben, der Upload sollte nun also wieder funktionieren.


----------

